# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  ..wir Menschen komplexe Wesen sind...

## W.Rellok

Hallo liebe Mitleser,

Harald_33 hat mich neugierig gemacht. Dabei bin ich auf die folgende, sehr interessante Seite gestoßen:  




> http://www.selbsthilfegruppe-prostatakrebs.de/







> Die vom Urologen vorgestellten Mittel zur Potenzverstärkung, in Form von Tabletten, Spritzen o.ä., sind Begleitmaßnahmen, die durchaus wirksam sind. Allerdings ist eine Enttäuschung vorprogrammiert, sollte man sich auf die solitäre Wirkung dieser Präparate verlassen.
> Dies ist eine der Lebenssituationen, die deutlich macht, dass wir Menschen komplexe Wesen sind, Körper und Psyche in einem untrennbaren Einklang miteinander stehen. Die Mittel wirken wie eine Gehhilfe, jedoch laufen muss man selbst. Nur die mentale Stimulanz des Mannes, gekoppelt mit einem hohen Maß an Vertrauen in den Partner und die Beziehung, sind maßgeblich, um Wirksamkeit zu erzielen.
> Wir haben entdecken dürfen wie belebend, bereichernd und nicht zuletzt erotisierend es für eine Beziehung sein kann, sich unter völlig anderen Vorzeichen sexuell neu zu orientieren. Weibliche Sexualität erschöpft sich nicht nur in der Penetration des Mannes, sondern hat unzählige andere Facetten.


Der gesamte Tex liegt hier 


Winfried

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Winfried

Wie nur kriegt man es hin, diesen Text, insbesondere diesen Satz:



> Wir haben entdecken dürfen wie belebend, bereichernd und 
> nicht zuletzt  erotisierend es für eine Beziehung sein kann, 
> sich unter völlig anderen  Vorzeichen sexuell neu zu orientieren.


jenen zur Kenntnis zu bringen, die im Begriff sind, 
sich mit allerlei Implantaten zu verstümmeln?

Aber wenn Sexualität nicht mit Liebe, sondern Status- und Imponiergehabe
verbunden ist, wird es wohl die Pumpe im Hodensack brauchen.
Nur dass die dann rasch als 'fake' erkannt, und entsprechend belächelt würde.
Eine doppelte Niederlage droht.

Konrad

----------


## tomblr

> jenen zur Kenntnis zu bringen, die im Begriff sind, 
> sich mit allerlei Implantaten zu verstümmeln?


Vielleicht mit einem Besuch einer Selbsthilfegruppe für Querschnittsgelähmte? 

Die sind da einen ganzen Schritt weiter und haben genau diese Sexualität für sich entdeckt! Wie wäre es mit Stimulation der Ohrläppchen? - Äußerst erogen!

Tom

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Tom,

bis dahin kann ich dir einigermaßen folgen:




> Vielleicht mit einem Besuch einer Selbsthilfegruppe für Querschnittsgelähmte? 
> 
> Die sind da einen ganzen Schritt weiter und haben genau diese Sexualität für sich entdeckt! ...



aber ist folgendes als Scherz zu verstehen?




> Wie wäre es mit Stimulation der Ohrläppchen? -  Äußerst erogen!




Jack

----------


## tomblr

Hi Jack,

Nein! Ich erlaube mir hier keinen Scherz! Dies ist tatsächlich ernst gemeint.

Falls es dich interessiert lies doch einfach mal hier weiter: http://www.der-querschnitt.de/archive/3646

Mein bester Kumpel ist seit einem Badeunfall an den Rollstuhl gefesselt und von der Brust abwärts gelähmt. Der hat mir mal bei Männergesprächen den Tipp mit dem Ohrläppchen gegeben, dazu noch Kopfkino oder visuelle Reize.... perfekt! 

Tom

PS: Ok... etwas Übung gehört dazu....aber vielleicht sind es bei dir auch andere Stellen am Körper?

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Hvielemi,

ich bin auch der festen Überzeugung, dass man auch ohne Erektion ein glückliches und erfülltes Sexualleben führen kann, sofern man nicht chirurgisch oder medkamentös kastriert wird.

Aber das hydraulische Penisimplantat als "Verstümmelung'" zu bezeichnen, finde ich krass.

Für alle, die auf einen klassischen Geschlechtsverkehr mit Penetation der Vagina nicht verzichten wollen, ist das hydraulische Penisimplantat das Mittel der Wahl.

Eine betroffene Ehefrau erzählte mir:

"Wir haben nicht mehr Geschlechtsverkehr seit mein Mann das Implantat hat. Aber wenn wir zusammen kuscheln und die Lust erwacht, dann ist ein spontaner GV ohne lange Vorbereitungen möglich!"

Da ist meines Wissens nach, mit keinem anderen Hilsmittel zu erreichen, weil bei den anderen Hilsmitteln immer eine mehr oder weniger umständliche Vorbereitungsprozedur gehört, die schon alleine die Lust vertreiben kann.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## uthterii

Die sind da einen ganzen Schritt weiter und haben genau diese Sexualität für sich entdeckt! Wie wäre es mit Stimulation der Ohrläppchen? - Äußerst erogen!

----------


## Harald_1933

*Büschen dünn, uthterii!!

"Man kann die Erfahrung nicht früh genug machen, wie entbehrlich man in der Welt ist"
*(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------

